# Bees won't leave my horse alone!



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Have you tried ACV?

The real kind, not imitation.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

ACV? As in apple cider vinegar? I haven't — has it worked for you? When I search for it with the word "bees" I get some results saying it repels them and some saying to use it to _attract_ them. Confusing!


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Huh. It also seems from what I've just read that bees are actually attracted to _dark_ colors, so I have no idea why they torment my horse so relentlessly.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

subbing for ideas. WASPS seem to love one of my horses. I almost peed myself the other day watching one repeatedly land on his weiner... X_X


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I just got the supplies for a recipe of apple cider vinegar, lavender, mint, sage, rosemary and thyme (no parsley, haha). You have to let it sit for 2-3 weeks (!) But it's worth a try for me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Are you guys sure you're not confusing these insects with bot flies? They're big, fuzzy-looking suckers that curl their lower body under themselves as they buzz around our horses' legs and abdomen, depositing eggs. Tis the season!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

The ones haunting my boy are honey bees, I'm pretty sure. No curling up.

But yeesh. Those things sound gross. Better not lay any eggs on my guy. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Ugh... I made the mistake of Googling bot flies. Guess I'm having nightmares tonight 

God, those things are horrifying. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Hemms, I just read a ton about bot flies, and you must be right. I didn't realize how common an issue they are. It makes a lot more sense that that would be what's stalking him. Everyone at the barn says they've never seen a horse get chased down so persistently! Ugh. Now I'm even less happy about it. And paranoid I won't see eggs because Sammy is mostly white :/ Gross.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

If you look on the legs you will be able to see the eggs even on a white horse. They stand out clearly on my husband's gray. The eggs are yellow in color.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Eggs will be on legs, especially down by the pastern, but also at the point of the elbow and I've seen them scattered along the body towards the rump. Check everywhere, and when you remove them, don't just drop the eggs into the grass or on the floor. Get rid of them in a sealed container/plastic bag.


----------

